# Speeding Notice from UK



## picorette (12 Dec 2011)

I have just received a reminder letter of a Notice of Intended Prosecution for an alleged offence of excess speed in a 30 mph zone, when I was driving a hire car in the UK 2 months ago. From a speed camera in a zone that I was unaware was 30 max.

This is the first I gave heard of it, I did not receive the first letter sent mid November, 24 days after the alleged offence.

Anybody had experience off the same thing ? From a quick look on the web, I am likely to get £60 fine & 3 penalty points. 

Can they do that to my Irhsh licence, demand that it be sent & endorse it. The implications of 3 penalty points will be higher insurance.

Is there any way out of it because of the length of time to contact me ?

Any guidance wound be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## flossie (13 Dec 2011)

They won't endorse it, but a record will be kept by the DVLA in the UK, so if you ever get a UK licence it can be endorsed. I think you wil have to enter a guilty plea and let it go to magistrates (can plea in absence). I was caught speeding in the UK when i was in college over there and I had to do that as they couldn't endorse the licence - unless something has changed?


----------



## Woodie (13 Dec 2011)

Pay the fine and you should be good.  Contact the DVLA or the issuing authority explaining the situation.  They are usually very pleasant in such circumstances.
As for your license, the record will be kept and applied to a UK license only.  There is a time limit when this is also wiped out, I think 6 years.   There is talk about a pan European system but as yet nothing but talk.


----------



## Time (13 Dec 2011)

Was this notice sent from the police to you directly or via the hire company? 

Normally the UK police will bin it once they hear someone from abroad was driving.


----------



## Woodie (13 Dec 2011)

It is a different situation between using your own Irish car and if it is a car hire company with a UK reg.   Many times police forces will bin a fine on an Irish car, I know from friend in the service.  In the hire terms however you are liable for any fines so you could run into difficulty in the future with hire companies as well if you go back to hire again.
The right thing is, if you did the crime, pay the fine.


----------



## picorette (13 Dec 2011)

Thanks for your advice. 
I will send the form back, expecting £60 fine, and hoping that they leave off the penalty points. It will certainly make me drive more carefully when I next visit, (which I suppose is the point of their zero tolerance policy).


----------

